# Easiest Way to Digitally "Sign" Photos



## Saddlebreds4me (Nov 5, 2008)

Can anyone tell me a program that is the simplest way to add text to a photo - or to digitally "sign" it?  I've done it once in Photoshop but being a newbie, I'll be damned if I can figure it out a second time.

I am currently looking in Lightroom - I also have access to Aperture but I really want the easiest way - I fall into that "just old enough" not to be totally computer savvy.

Any suggestions?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## tsaraleksi (Nov 5, 2008)

If you want to put a digital signature into the file info, you can append that in LR or in Photoshop, through the file info menus. If you are looking to add a visible watermark, then it's gotta be done through photoshop. The most straightforward way to go about doing it is to just use the text tool to write text directly onto the image. I hope that is helpful, but if not keep asking .


----------



## Saddlebreds4me (Nov 5, 2008)

Right now I am not too concerned about the watermark - can anyone tell me how to access the text menu in Lightroom?  I've spent the last 20 minutes looking - it's probably staring me in face and I am missing it.

Thanks!


----------



## tsaraleksi (Nov 5, 2008)

If I'm thinking of the right thing, in the first module, there should be some different text related options in the right hand panel if you scroll down a bit.


----------



## MisplacedAngler (Nov 5, 2008)

Gimp has a text tool.  Draw a box and a text window pop's up.  Type in your name and the lower part of the toolbar has a section for changing size and font.  I actually messed around with this last night......or early this morning technically.


----------



## Saddlebreds4me (Nov 6, 2008)

Thanks for the suggestions, I will keep looking and trying.  I'm not sure what Gimp is but I will check that out too.

I think it's easier to print them and sign them 

Edited to add:  I FOUND IT!  In LR if you go to the "Print" tab - there it is!  Wow...so excited, it's the little things  Yahoo!


----------



## IvyJade (Nov 6, 2008)

Saddlebreds4me said:


> Thanks for the suggestions, I will keep looking and trying.  I'm not sure what Gimp is but I will check that out too.
> 
> I think it's easier to print them and sign them
> 
> Edited to add:  I FOUND IT!  In LR if you go to the "Print" tab - there it is!  Wow...so excited, it's the little things  Yahoo!




I have noticed in attempting to 'sign' my photos that even when I attempt to make the smallest font, it stays large and I can't adjust the text box any smaller.

Any suggestions?


----------



## Saddlebreds4me (Nov 6, 2008)

Are you using Lightroom?  I was playing with the font size and type this morning and could semi walk you through it if you are using LR.


----------

